# How to easily form a white cross (CFOP)



## JanTheMan (Jul 24, 2017)

If you find it difficult to form a white cross try this:

turn the yellow side up.
make a daisy, surround the yellow center with white edges
look on the other side of the white edge line this color up with its center piece
turn the side 180 degrees
do this on all four edges
you have formed a white cross
I hope that I helped someone with this.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 24, 2017)

thx this tip made me sub-8.


----------



## creative_name (Jul 25, 2017)

Or you could just use Petrus.


----------



## 4bHi (Sep 1, 2017)

creative_name said:


> Or you could just use Petrus.


What's special in petrus' white cross method ?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 1, 2017)

4bHi said:


> What's special in petrus' white cross method ?


What's special with Petrus' white cross method is that by the time you finish white cross, you already have at least 2 F2L pairs done, and often a 3rd, and the last layer edges are already oriented.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 1, 2017)

and for us colour neutral people?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Sep 1, 2017)

David Zemdegs said:


> and for us colour neutral people?


Feliks tought you well


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2017)

creative_name said:


> Or you could just use Petrus.


The meme that keeps on giving.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 1, 2017)

Never understood the daisy cross method personally... if you have no trouble getting the white edges on the yellow side, why can't you just get them on the white side instead? I guess it's helpful if you're not good at getting them in the right place, but F' R F is really all you need to know how to do for that, and that's pretty intuitive for a lot of beginners.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 2, 2017)

Hmm, I only teach the daisy to people who are having to much trouble forming the cross. Only one person I've ever tought learned the daisy. And there are some people who can do it straight away! I actually tought my brother how to solve the megaminx before he learnt to solve the 3x3. And he could solve the star straight away!


----------



## SenorJuan (Sep 2, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Never understood the daisy cross method personally...



Surprising. I learnt the 'cross' the hard way, just with intuition, my only guide being the fact that if you do it 'right', you only need 6 or 7 turns to complete it. And after more than a decade, I'm still not sure I've mastered it.
I only came across the 'daisy method' fairly recently, and thought it was quite neat, and very suitable for beginners. It avoids the issue of having to learn your cube's colour sequence around the 'equator', you never have to rotate your D-layer to line up cross with the E-layer, and if you keep your 'daisy' on top, you end up making the cross on the bottom, which is one of the hard parts of proper cross-building. And the move-count isn't bad, it seems to be about 11 turns? Quite a number of half-turns, admittedly, but for such a simple method it's OK.


----------

